# Essential nutrients for proper snail developement?



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a 12 gallon and 7 golden mystery snails. What nutrients do they need for proper shell formation, and to be happy enought to lay eggs?

I know I need to lower the water level, and give them calcium. Anything else?

Iodine?


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

Calcium is fine. Iodine is for inverts that molt.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

Thx

What are the ways I can give them calcium?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is certainly no shortage of liquid calcium supplements for aquariums on the market.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

Lots of veggies have high levels of calcium.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

By the way, there is a whole website devoted to the care & breeding of these snails:

www.applesnail.net

Have a look. It has almost everything you could ever want to know about large aquarium snails.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

If you are using tap water I wouldn't worry about it unless you have super soft water. I have snails in my acidic tanks and you can see the shell wearing away. The snails still multiply but the adults look really messed up. If you aren't seeing any shell damage then you are probably fine.


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

if you have them in a snail only tank or w/ fish that can handle it, put some crushed coral in w/ them


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I accually read that you can give them caltrate! A human supplement.

They love it.

Anything else besides calcium snails need?


----------

